# Best product to use for a blacktop driveway



## bobtheblindguy (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a black top driveway that is 12 years old. Every 2-3 years I resurface it with something from the local home center.  I aso mix a little sand in to fill the cracks. Now it's getting older and the crackes keep coming back.
I want to use a superior product on it but don't know a good one from a bad except for what the label saids. So I was hoping someone would have a recommendation not only for what to use to resurface but aslo what to fill the cracks with. The seasons are burtal here in the midwest. Thanks


----------



## itsreallyconc (Mar 20, 2011)

*your cracks keep coming back because they weren't properly repaired,,, sand has no expansion/contraction,,, properly prep the crk & seal w/dow/corning 890sl,,, there isn't anything in an apron store to properly fix them so find a pro const supply house & read/understand the technique on dow's w/site.

no financial interest - just did that work for 20yrs,,, good luck !*


----------

